# Southern Baptists to debate on Calvinism



## Richard King (Jan 15, 2006)

This looks interesting:

http://www.founders.org/blog/2005/11/drs-mohler-and-patterson-to-debate.html


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jan 15, 2006)

Awesome!!  Please post more info as you find it. I would at least like to get a DVD or audio-CD of the debate. Or depending on where it is held, it would even be neat to attend it.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> Awesome!!  Please post more info as you find it. I would at least like to get a DVD or audio-CD of the debate. Or depending on where it is held, it would even be neat to attend it.
> 
> Thanks for the info!



It will be in Greensboro at the annual meeting of the Southern Baptist Convention this coming June and I heard that it will be more of a conversation about rather than a debate of Calvinism. 

Paige Patterson, President of Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary, and Al Mohler, President of Soutern Baptist Theological Seminary will be havning the conversation.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 16, 2006)

For Paige's sake, I hope it is just a conversation, and not a debate.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> For Paige's sake, I hope it is just a conversation, and not a debate.



Indeed, I believe Al has the advantage on several counts!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 16, 2006)

The blog reports that the setting will NOT be under a banner of _debate_ but how different theological minds _get along_ (or compromise truth for the sake of unity) in Christs body.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> The blog reports that the setting will NOT be under a banner of _debate_ but how different theological minds _get along_ (or compromise truth for the sake of unity) in Christs body.



Hmmm....sounds...boring.


----------

